# Cha Cha / tummy pics of Summer does to kid



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok - so I started taking pics of my does that are to kid this summer. I just realized that I forgot the one of the goat that is supposed to kid any day - LOL! I have it written down as today being 150 - but ligs are there - soft but there. Udder is filling. This kid is going to be a bottle baby!

Anyway - here we go! Please give me guesses on what you believe they will kid with! All pics were taken before feeding time!

China - 4 weeks till delivery - FF










Blanca - 4 weeks till delivery - kidded twice previously





































Boots - 6 weeks till delivery - kidded one time previously.



















Lola - 6 weeks till delivery - FF










Daisy - 6-7 weeks till delivery - kidded once previously










Joy - 8 weeks till deivery - kidded 3 times that I know of previously.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It really looks as though you are going to have quite a few sets of twins!!

China really has a very nice little tight udder going....I'm jealous, my FF didn't even have what she does!lol.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

My guess is twins for all!! 

Yes I agree I like China's udder a lot!

I hope Joy isn't registered as her udder looks like it needs some help in the attachment area. :shrug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Joy is registered - however there is some info on here that I am hiding to see what you all say - LOL! I will tell you all in a bit!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

No idea on how many but I sure hope they don't make you :hair: as much as Dawn has made me!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

That's what I was thinking, many sets of twins maybe a surprise or two with triplets.  Glad to see your does 6 weeks out don't have much of an udder going. Civil doesn't have any either. She'd better be pregnant or she's going on the treadmill!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, I was wondering the same thing about Joy, I really like her color and she has nice form but her udder does look to be either "newly" dried off or she has awesome capacity when she is filled. BTW...Joy is the exact color of my doe Binky's sire and dam.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok - I guess I will give in and tell you about Joy! :ROFL: 

Joy has kidded at least four times that I know of - 1 set of trips and 3 sets of quads!!! She has nursed all of them, except the last set of quads  She is an excellent mother and has awesome milk. Her last set was born the 28th of January (her son's pic is my picture <--------) these quads had to be bottle raised as she had a selenium / sugar issue but I am hoping that she will be ok this time as I have copper bolused her and she has good hay and nurishment. She JUST completely dried up maybe 6 weeks ago.

Blanca has had triplets previously, Boots had twins (lola is one of them), Daisie had a single.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ha Ha!! I figured she had both!! Newly dry AND awesome capacity!! She looks like my Tilly in the udder department...and she's been dry 5 weeks..lol

Joy will like the break from so many kids...I do think she'll have twins this time!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I still have trouble with "guesstimates", they get so much developement in the last few weeks! So, I'll wait till the next round of pics. But, I have to say that's a nice looking group of does! Did you own Joy when she had the last quads? I'll tell you, when Izzy kidded with quads (her 3rd set I think), I was really glad my DIL was there, they came so fast!!! I'll be looking forward to updates. Good luck.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Di - 

I was not there when she kidded - and actually we all thought that she was not due for another 2 months - but obviously there was a fence breeding that took place. The lady said that when she went out that morning - it was like a machine gun went off in the fenced area as there was a kid in every corner - :ROFL: 

Yah, I plan on bottle raising her kids again - I didn't really want her pregnant again already - but between Gabriel and the fact that he was being sold in 2 weeks after she got here - I put them together to see - and well it obviously took - LOL!

This will be their 3rd set together that I know of - and then the last set was with my Joe Dirt.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Were they all OK? Izzy had them so fast I'm sure she wouldn't have cleaned them up in time, and we'd have lost a couple. Good luck, :girl: :girl: thinking pink!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

all but 1 survived out of all of the kids she has had. She really is a good mom!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

WOW! I'm impressed!


----------

